# Mercantile Marine Reserve



## Lorrs58 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi 
I am looking merchant seaman records for my gg uncle Robert Murray b1867+- Edinburgh. He actually lived in Liverpool. I have found a record of him serving on the El Paraguayo in 1913 also on the same ship I found my g uncle Patrick Doran b1895 Liverpool. I believe this could have been his first ship. Patrick was killed in May 1917 aboard the Q ship HMS Paxton. I have tried to find more information on Patrick's service in the Mercantile Marine Reserve, but so far have not been very successful. I would be grateful for any information on where I might find out more on both of these men. Thank you (Thumb)

Lorrs58


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome Lorrs58, I can't help you in your search I'm afraid, but I'm sure there are those on Ships Nostalgia who can either help, or point your search in the right direction.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Lorrs,
Mercantile Marine Reserve ratings are very difficult to research - very little in the way of records survive for these men. The record you have is presumably a crew list (Merchant Navy) prior to the outbreak of war. After his war mobilisation he would have been operating on a T124X agreement effectively as part of the Royal Navy, maintaining MN pay and conditions but being subjected to the Naval Discipline Act. 

You can see from the attachment below that he was awarded the British War Medal and the Victory Medal which was sent to his brother. Other items to note is his rank - Fireman and his Discharge Number 736261 which may be useful for confirming him in any other records you may find. The note IC 924/1917 refers to an 'Index Casualty' number in the Naval Records for Wills – does not lead to any further records and now considered obsolete. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Lorrs58 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks very much for the information on Patrick Doran. I do know that he was one of two people killed on the HMS Paxton. I was lucky enough to find the following information. 

Great war Forum

http://1914-1918.invisionzone.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=85465

LADY PATRICIA, 20th May 1917, North Atlantic, about 100 miles west of Fastnet Rock, southern Ireland - torpedoed by German "U-46". Q-ship "Lady Patricia" (or "Anchusa", or "Paxton", "Q-25", cargo ship, 1,370grt, 1-4in/2-12pdr, built 1916) was in action earlier that day with a U-boat which submerged and disappeared. Then at 19.15hrs, "Lady Patricia" (Lt Cdr George Hewett) was torpedoed by "U.46" and two men killed. Still afloat, a second torpedo fifteen minutes later sank her in four minutes. Cdr Hewett and one his officers was taken prisoner. Her complement and other casualties are not known


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

There were more than 2 people killed in the attack, more like 30.

Regards
Hugh


----------

